
Importing with Absolute Paths in JavaScript/TypeScript Using Webpack - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/10/07/absolute-paths-javascript/#.WdjnlAK6lY4.hackernews
======
panta
I appreciated the suggestion of using aliases, and in particular the reference
to Guilherme Oenning article ([https://goenning.net/2017/07/21/how-to-avoid-
relative-path-h...](https://goenning.net/2017/07/21/how-to-avoid-relative-
path-hell-javascript-typescript-projects/)) on using "@" to reference the src
root.

